# Shampoo that smells good



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasha has been on a new flea and tick medicine called Vectra 3D. The vet recommended it, so I got it and while I think it does a decent job preventing the fleas and ticks, it smells. Not really strongly, I just notice it when I've got my face in her fur. So, I am wanting a shampoo that smells good. The kind I was using was something I bought from Walmart (I can't remember the name) that allegedly prevented flea and ticks as well, but I figure as long as I wait to bathe her for a week or two after I apply the flea and tick medicine there is no need for a flea and tick shampoo as well, and it smells kind of doggy (if that makes any sense). 

So I was wondering if anyone out there could recommend any shampoos that smell good?


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I really like Biogroom's oatmeal shampoo. It doesn't smell like anything in particular but it smells clean and slightly minty  Earthbath has some really yummy shampoo's also if you do want a more fruity or distinct smell. Both brands have also done a really good job on the dogs coat.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks! I will look into both of those. I just hate it when I bathe her and has a doggy smell, especially when she doesn't have any kind of smell normally. Ever since I've used this new flea and tick stuff I've been telling her she's a stinky girl lol! We shall be switching back to frontline after I've used up all of this. A few days of greasy is better than a month of stinky.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I really like the Earthbath line. I use the oatmeal & aloe and it smells good, makes his coat very soft and it's gentle


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The Earthbath line is really good, I often recommend it as it is fairly available to consumers. If you find a local pet or feed store that carries it, you can do a "sniff test" before you buy, but all of them smell good except the hypo-allergenic one that doesn't really smell like anything.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have finally settled on good ol' Mane and Tail Shampoo. It smells good but isn't too "girly" for the boys. I hate any shampoo that smells like food, especially fruits and veggies, like cucumber or mango. If I can't find Mane and Tail, then I find something neutral like mint or rosemary scent, at least something that smells kind of clean and neutral.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

know these products very well. Know the maker of them . Safe for even baby kittens and puppies -- used it on my own hair and it was pretty good ! All organic -- nothing harsh or perfumy or artificial . Animal Sense Pet Products Inc


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Make sure that whatever you use it specifically says that it doesn't wash off topical flea and tick products or you'll be wasting a lot of money! 

The Earthbath line is one that does state that, and they're very good products.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Make sure that whatever you use it specifically says that it doesn't wash off topical flea and tick products or you'll be wasting a lot of money!
> 
> The Earthbath line is one that does state that, and they're very good products.


Thank you for bringing that up because I didn't even think to look for that.
I'm glad to hear the Earthbath line is good in that regard


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I actually found that out recently! I used to just make sure that I planned their baths so that they had one a few days before I put on their flea treatment. I was pleasantly surprised that since I use Earthbath I don't really need to do that.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Once I discovered Earthbath, I never looked back at anything else. It has several different scents and it works great! Better yet that it doesn't wash away the flea/tick repellent too!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Groomer's Blend Herbal Extract Shampoo. Smells good and they're all fluffy and soft afterwards.


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

I use baby wash/shampoo. My Jack Russell has sensitive skin and that is the only kind of shampoo that doesn't make his skin red and itchy. I've tried oatmeal shampoo and hypoallergenic, but so far baby shampoo is all that works for him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how can a shampoo not wash off the flea and tick product?



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Make sure that whatever you use it specifically says that it doesn't wash off topical flea and tick products or you'll be wasting a lot of money!
> 
> The Earthbath line is one that does state that, and they're very good products.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I'veused buddy wash-I really like that it has a mellow pleasant scent


----------



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

Tropicana smells great


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

I must be the only one who doesn't like Earthbath. One, I hate that they tell you have to shake the bottle before you because it separates. I also don't like their labeling. I think it is very miss leading. They do not list what preservative they use but they obviously have to use one. And I didn't think it worked all that great either. 

I have been happy with tropiclean. My dogs are much softer and fluffier than the Earrhbath one. Tropiclean is what I compare my own experiments against. And they smell yummy!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> how can a shampoo not wash off the flea and tick product?


The spot-on flea products use the oil in the animal's coat as a carrier, and this is how the spot-on gets over the entire body. The product remains in the oil layer of the animal's skin for 3-4 weeks.

Some shampoos are made to strip the oil out of the animal's coat, and some aren't. The ones that don't are the ones that don't wash off the flea product. Generally, the shampoos that are labeled as "mild", "gentle", "tearless", "non-drying", and things like that are less likely to remove flea product. Flea & tick shampoos, "dirty dog" shampoos, dishsoap, and some human shampoos do strip the oil out of the coat, and so wash out the flea product with it.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

I've tried a lot of shampoos on Sasha and NONE smell and work better than Plum Silky shampoo with conditioner. It's divine! I also use an Isle of Dogs conditioning mask and Isle of Dogs conditioning/deodorizing spray. The Plum Silky shampoo with conditioner is my favorite part about bath time 

Sasha's coat is gorgeous, super soft, smells good, and most importantly has cut down on the itchies!

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Specialties-Silky-Shampoo-Conditioner/dp/B005IASSUG[/ame]


----------

